# WAV FILES IN ITUNES BURN



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I have some sine waves 1khz, 50hz....etc that I want to burn to a CD for gain setting. I have the .wav files already. In iTunes, do I pick "audio cd" or "data cd"?I read some place say audio and other say data so nothing is lost. 

Thanks,


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

since it's in .wav, then audio cd is your best bet.

if you were burning mp3's and you wanted them to stay in mp3 format then you'd do data. 

anything that would be converted to wav (or already is in wav) would be audio cd.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

